# New line of fishing tackle



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

For all you inshore fisherman check out the newest line of popping corks, jig heads, spinner baits, ect... This is top quality stuff and priced better than it's competitors. A bunch of the IFA and redfish cup guys went to this stuff toward the end of the season. It's already in several tackle stores around the area and I suspect it will be in more in the near future. It is very hard to find quality products at a low price.

The company is called Marsh Works. Check the stuff out below! I would love to hear feedback from you guys....

Glass Bead popping cork- $3.49 retail and great profit margin for dealers. Comes in 3 colors. 










This is a unique cork. It is one of a kind. It throw up lot's more water than any normal cork. We think it is going to really catch on...










Quality jig headsretailing for a buck less than it's competitors (comes in 5 colors)










Similar to the redfish majic except is priced less.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm a big popping cork fan and these products look great--especially the thought of paying less for more. I would suggest that they make the shafts Titanium for the popping corks.I used to buy just wire shaft popping corks, but had to move up toTitanium shaft popping corks because of the abuseand bending the wire ones would take. Where can we get these products? 

NJD:usaflag


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Hot Spots!


----------



## troutslayer (Nov 18, 2009)

Chris, one of the owners of Marsh Works, addressed the wire issue after the last seminar. They opted to go with a heavier stainless than the other corks in the market. They chosethe heavier stainless because they had good durability and were able to keep the cost significantly lower. I have used them and they hold up well. I did bend one when I put all 220 lbs on it landing a redfish; I cut them some slack on that one.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

where is it made?


----------



## troutslayer (Nov 18, 2009)

Good Ole USA


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

USA?? That is freakin' awesome.



I try and buy as much stuff as possible. Next time I go to Hot Spots I'm going to pick some up!!!!


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes, the product is made in USA. As troutslayer said....the wire is now made thicker and stronger than your normal Cajun Thunder type corks. Marsh Works did not go with the titanium wire because then you would be hitting a whole different price point. When testing this product out I found that it was very difficult to bend the thicker wire. This isa great selling point over it's competitors.You can purchase it at several different tackle stores localy.


----------



## marshworks (Dec 4, 2009)

hey guys. it's Chris from marsh works and thanks for the compliments. I'm a long time lurker around the forum. wanted to try to answer a couple of the questions directly.



Titanium: It's great, but too expensive and difficult to work with. It makes a 3.50 cork a 7 or 8 dollar cork. I can't tell you how many stores we go into with bins of titanium corks on clearance because most folks find a 7 dollar cork unapproachable. 



Where it's made: Hattiesburg, MS. Which is where it will be until the day I'm pushing up daisies.



Hot Spots has our gear and we've got lots of new stuff on the horizon. They'll have it all. 



Thanks again fellas.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Great stuff..Look forward to hearing more Monday..I used the Jig heads and they are great..Hattiesburg is a plus..GO GOLD!


----------



## troutslayer (Nov 18, 2009)

Chris,

Will you be at the HLS seminar on Monday? If so, will you be selling at this seminar too?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

They look great Brant. Hopefull we'll get them over here soon.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Top quality stuff!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Heck if Brant is pushing it, I'll buy it. Think I'll pick up a pack of jig heads tonight.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Products look awsome!!! When I get back in town I will swing by and pick up some stuff!!!

You back good products Brant!!! As do Chris and Matt..


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

All of the Marsh Works stuff looks great and works very well too! I live the poping corks and will soon try out the jig heads and spinner baits!


----------



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

Marsh Works products are great, i think Chris from HOT SPOTS B+T turned me onto them a few months back. The BIG POPPY is the loudest most durable popping cork out there. Just dont try to smash the loud glass bead and it will last. Had spanish,redfish,trout,bluefish,sheepshead and just about everthing give these things hell.. They are TOUGH!!!


----------



## Little Steve (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi guy's where is hot spot and is there a place that I can get them near me. I live in Elberta, al. or can I order them from you chris online. thanks


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey Steve, I just stocked Blue Water SHips stores in Foley Al, full of marsh works. It should be much closer to you and they have plenty in stock.


----------

